# is turkey ok??



## kinarere85 (Dec 17, 2013)

I just got my hedgie Stabitha Grey for Christmas and she is finally at least starting to tolerate me. The breeder was feeding her Ultra Blend 1 in 8, which after reading about foods is not the best choice for hedgehogs..yesterday I went out and bought blue mountain turkey and potato formula. I'm just wondering if this type of food is good for her to eat. I havent seen people talk about feeding them turkey much and I don't want to hurt her. The link has the nutritional facts.

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/basics-turkey


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the community! The food looks great it has good nutritional values and ingredients. Some hedgehogs are avid runners and need a bit fattier foods. If your hedgehog has trouble keeping on the pounds you can always add mealworms or other fattier foods to supplement into its diet.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, turkey is fine.

Welcome to the forum! If you haven't seen it before, this book is an excellent resource.


----------

